# Mountain Goat Summer Ale and Steam Ale (Side-by-Side)



## idzy (28/11/13)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has done a side-by-side of these two beers? I am certainly not a seasoned taster, or brewer, but I have just finished a glass of Summer Ale (poured from the craft brewed can) and am just hoping into the glass of Steam Ale.

It is worth noting that I love Steam Ale and only just stumbled onto the Summer Ale due to a recommendation. But given the chance to savor, the aroma and taste of the Summer Ale seems to me to be quite tasty. The only other light ale that I can remember being so punchy is the Stone and Wood Pacific Ale, which is one of my favourites.

My initial thoughts are that the Summer Ale seems to have a lot more aroma and hop flavour, but once again, may be my ignorance.

Has anyone done a side-by-side? What are your thoughts on flavours, etc?

Has anyone successfully cloned these? (There is a thread on steam ale, but I didn't see anything conclusive).

*From the site for Summer Ale:*
"This week we’re stoked to announce the birth of a new Goat: Summer Ale. This one’s come about after a couple of summers playing around with aromatic, hoppy and sessionable ales like Skipping Girl and Goldilocks. There’s plenty of malted and unmalted wheat in the grist make up, and a big burst of fruity Nelson Sauvin and Motueka hops on the nose. For the tech-heads the numbers are: 20BU, 7EBC, 4.7%ABV. We’re also pretty pumped to have packed it in a 375 ml can, for all your outdoor summer thirst quenching requirements. For a sneak peak drop into the brewery from 5 on Fri 13 Sep. It’ll be out and about thru good stores next week. Please let us know what you think!"

*From the site for Steam Ale:*
"The Steam is a crisp, certified organic ale. We incorporate a slap of wheat malt in the grist make-up and ferment it cool. We use Cascade and Citra hops to give it a fresh, zippy finish. Great as the weather warms up. 4.5% ABV, 22BU’s."

*EDIT:* Summer Ale released in September, no wonder there aren't any threads. Haha

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## manticle (28/11/13)

Mountain goat seem to respond quite well to questions about recipes from interested homebrewers.
If you have a crack at trying to work one out then submit to the brewery for advice, I reckon you'll have some luck.

Full mash?


----------



## idzy (28/11/13)

Yes sir, full mash. Loving the really aromatic beers, so much punch. You are so excited before you even slap your laughing gear around the glass.


----------



## stakka82 (28/11/13)

They're both super sessionable, that's for sure.

The summer ale is pretty much like drinking the beer equivalent of soft drink.


----------



## idzy (28/11/13)

stakka82 said:


> They're both super sessionable, that's for sure.
> 
> The summer ale is pretty much like drinking the beer equivalent of soft drink.


However it is still 4.7% alc/vol, so it's not like a light or mid strength beer.


----------



## stakka82 (28/11/13)

That's true and a bit of a shame I reckon... That flavour at 3.8 or 4.0% would have been just the ticket for a summer guzzler... Smash a slab in front of a day's cricket with a mate and still be sober enough not to be in the doghouse with the missus!


----------



## Wolfman (29/11/13)

I made two versions. Both really nice beers and close to the MG steam.

Here ya go:

MG Steam Ale
American Pale Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.932
Total Hops (g): 37.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
3.699 kg Pilsner (75%)
1.233 kg Wheat Malt (25%)
Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
9.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
9.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
9.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

And:

MG Steam Ale V.2
American Pale Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.932
Total Hops (g): 55.21
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 30.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
3.699 kg Pilsner (75%)
1.233 kg Wheat Malt (25%)
Hop Bill
----------------
3.1 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.1 g/L)
9.2 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
4.6 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
4.6 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
4.6 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
12.3 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
4.6 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
12.3 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale
Notes
----------------
Mash:
65c
72c
78c
Batch Sparge 75c
Fermentation: 
SG:
Yeast:
Primary: 
Secondary: 
FG:

CC:
Package:

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Have a crack at either. Both ripping beers.


----------



## soundawake (13/12/13)

It really does seem that Stone and Wood have created a new Aussie pale ale style. 

First they created Pacific Ale, then came Australian Brewery's Pacific Pale Ale. Then came Mountain Goat's Summer Ale, and now Feral's Sly Fox Summer Ale. All beers are near identical. Ale malt, bit of wheat malt with tons of Galaxy hops.


----------



## stakka82 (13/12/13)

It's a great concept, a bit of a hybrid between a blonde/cream ale and an american wheat, but with fairly heavy late hopping.

I wish more of them were at about the 4-4.4% mark though...


----------



## idzy (20/12/13)

This makes sense, because I love Stone and Wood Pacific Ale. Probably one of my favs.


----------



## Donske (20/12/13)

idzy said:


> This makes sense, because I love Stone and Wood Pacific Ale. Probably one of my favs.



Yeah, its probably my favourite beer for a night out, tons of flavour and lowish alcohol.


----------



## lael (5/1/14)

Anyone else tried making a summer ale? A friend just tried it and loved it. Might be the next batch I do.


----------



## idzy (7/1/14)

lael said:


> Anyone else tried making a summer ale? A friend just tried it and loved it. Might be the next batch I do.


If you manage to get a hold of the recipe he tried, I wouldn't mind having a looksie! 

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## OzPaleAle (13/3/14)

Tried the Summer Ale from the can today, very drinkable, seemed a little under-carbed but maybe thats the way the canned craft beer has to be to work.
Definitely agree with stakka, beer equivalent of drinking soft drink.
Took a punt on a case of it and looks like it won't last long.


----------



## Fents (13/3/14)

The summer ale is motueka and nelson, straight from the mouth of the goat boys..

so i reckon :

50% Ale
30% Pilsner
20% Wheat

Motukea and Nelson both very late and dry hopped.


----------



## moodgett (13/3/14)

This is one I enjoy

1kg ldme
1kg wheat dme
250gm light crystal
100gm carapils

30 min boil
15g ns @ 20
15g ns @10
20g ns @ flame out

Ferment with us05 at 19 for 2 weeks


----------



## tateg (28/4/14)

Hi guys 
Did anyone manage to get something similar to MG summer ale 
Been enjoying the summer ales 
Cheers


----------



## hooper80 (3/2/16)

Wolfman said:


> I made two versions. Both really nice beers and close to the MG steam.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> ...


Hey mate, I know it was a long time ago but what litres is this recipe? Cheers


----------



## manticle (8/2/17)

Old post but trying this beer at the moment (sixer).

Really not a fan of this kind of beer. No body (deliberate to make sessionable but I find thin and burpy, makes me want something else). Some mildly fruity hops (admittedly I like neither Nelson nor motueka). For summer smashing I'd either prefer clean lager or possibly moo smash.


These beers sit a bit in the 'pointless' basket for me - nothing bad or faulty but just a bit who cares.

I also like death industrial so forget I spoke.


----------



## BradG (9/2/17)

Have you heard the song called mountain goat summer ale? 

Popped up on Spotify a few weeks ago. 

Funny


----------



## Plyplema (22/3/17)

I just made my own attempt at this based off memory (had some years ago) and even though I missed the memory I was going for, it was still more enjoyable than the can I bought to compare. I don't know if they've changed the recipe by a bit or my memory of the taste changed significantly... 

I tried the steam ale to see what that fuss was about and glad I didn't go ahead with that brew.


----------



## Wolfman (25/4/17)

hooper80 said:


> Hey mate, I know it was a long time ago but what litres is this recipe? Cheers



Sorry I never got back to you.

As per the recipe they are 23L each.

Cheers


----------

